# Plz suggest modem/router for cable broadband?



## onlytanmoy (Dec 27, 2011)

Dear All,
I am using cable internet (Akashsutra) at home, Kolkata. The lan cable provided by them goes directly to my desktop lan card and i get online by typing in user name & pwd. Got no modem at my end.

I shall be purchasing a netbook soon. I intend to surf in the netbook via the built-in wi-fi.

My query is can i buy a 'wi-fi router' so that i can use wi-fi in the laptop and also surf in my desktop via lan cable simultaneously? Or i need to go for a 'wi-fi modem' to achieve the same?

Kindly suggest guys.

Thanks,
Troy.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, so, you need wireless/wired router, not modem (as you don't have any modem atm).
You may look into D-Link DIR-615 (@~2.1K)
or
Belkin N-300 surf ( @~2K) router.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks for your response d6bmg..plz let me know if the below will suit my need or not

```
*www.tp-link.com/us/products/details/?model=TL-WR740N
```


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2011)

TP-link routers is not a good choice.


----------



## swapyworld (Dec 31, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> TP-link routers is not a good choice.


why is that...i mean they are providing 3yrs warranty and is being suggested by some local ISPs....even hathway i suppose !!
any reason for commenting like that dude?


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 31, 2011)

I saw on a shopping site TP Link Router was on sale for only 750 Last month. Offer is closed now.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 8, 2012)

because of their bad build quality.


----------



## swapyworld (Jan 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> because of their bad build quality.


you mean to say cheap quality components?


----------

